# Solider Ride-Charlotte, NC



## amara (May 17, 2011)

The Soldier Ride promotes a positive view of soldiers in rehabilitation. This ride gives recovering cyclist an opportunity to get back on the road. The Solider Ride gives cyclist the chance to ride beside a group of individual who sacrificed a great deal for our country. The ride begins at 6:30 a.m at the Coca-Cola Bottling Company. There are 8, 28, and 46 mile routes. Come show your support, sponsor a rider, or join the ride. Visit http://www.sr.woundedwarriorproject.org for more information on the Wounded Soldier Project.


----------

